# Issues with Classic



## aws92 (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi All,

I've been finding that the fuse in he gaggia has blown a couple of times. The original fuse is a 3A... This seems low. So after a bit of reading a 13A seems more suitable. Working well since this change, however today I thought it blew with the 13A fuse after making a latte... After literally turning it off and on again from the socket it managed to work. I'm not sure if this is a common problem with the gaggia? It's a 2011 I think. Advice would be appreciated.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

There may be an electrical issue with it. I'm not certain what exactly could be doing that, unless your heating element has an intermittent fault.


----------



## KingoftheHeath (Nov 22, 2019)

I had mine 6 years and it never blew a fuse. Sounds like you might have a fault.


----------



## Huckster (May 16, 2016)

Could be any number of electrical faults but when my Classic starting blowing fuses I traced it back to the solenoid actuator using a multimeter. This was cracked and shorting to the body of the solenoid and therefore straight to earth...


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

When you say the fuse has blown, do you mean the fuse in the plug, the thermal fuse or the ring main tripped?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Initially remove the plug top and check for any odd / loose strands of wire also check all terminal screws are tight.

If above is all OK, UNPLUG machine and remove the top (couple of screws + earth wire ) Examine inside for burnt / brown / charred connections.

Also check for any signs of leaks particularly near electrical connections (slight leaks after warm up could be shorting wires to earth)


----------



## aws92 (Apr 12, 2020)

Skizz said:


> When you say the fuse has blown, do you mean the fuse in the plug, the thermal fuse or the ring main tripped?


Fuse in the plug.


----------



## aws92 (Apr 12, 2020)

El carajillo said:


> Initially remove the plug top and check for any odd / loose strands of wire also check all terminal screws are tight.
> If above is all OK, UNPLUG machine and remove the top (couple of screws + earth wire ) Examine inside for burnt / brown / charred connections.
> Also check for any signs of leaks particularly near electrical connections (slight leaks after warm up could be shorting wires to earth)


Okay, this is great troubleshooting. Will have a go and see how it works. Thanks!


----------

